# I need tein winding master coilovers



## okwerdz (Jun 26, 2008)

I need Tein Winding Master coilovers Drift Spec Type HE for the front only plz.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

thats good to know.


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

okwerdz said:


> I need Tein Winding Master coilovers Drift Spec Type HE for the front only plz.


This forum is not a store. Do an internet search for your product.


----------

